# Photographed Suckers...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys,
here's some new pictures of some of my pleco's I shot today.

For starters, here's my 3" Gold Nugget (L081)

View attachment 40709


View attachment 40710


View attachment 40711


Unfortunately, his colors are a bit washed out due to flash light: in reality, he's much more yellow than this...

And to wrap things up, some pictures of my 5,5" Sultan Pleco (L264), with in the background an L002 Tiger Pleco.

View attachment 40712


View attachment 40713


View attachment 40714


The huge suckermouth is equipped with lots of small dagger-like teeth, used for crushing crustaceans and snails. On the upper side of his sucker, he has one retractable, syringe-like tooth, which is hollow and according to some used to inject immobilizing venom/enzymes into his prey: unlike the majority pleco's, omnivorous and scavengers by nature, this species is a specialized carnivore and an active (pack!) hunter - very fascinating little critter...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that last cat sounds pretty crazy man,







,


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice plecos! Love the gold nugget.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks like your flash drowned out the colors of the Gold Nugget







They are my favorite pleco :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Looks like your flash drowned out the colors of the Gold Nugget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it did - he's not the most brightly colored Nugget I've ever seen (he's light-yellow, instead of the more usual deep goldish yellow), but he's a pretty boy nonetheless!
Here's a better pic of him, taken some 4-5 months ago:


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Pleco`s, Judazzz!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great looking pleco's!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Sweet plecos


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome shots and plecos Jonas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you, guys


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looking awesome as always


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

nice pics


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice plecos







Very interesting info on that Sultan pleco! Talk about specialization! Now where are the pictures of the Queen Arabesque plecos?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks again, guys









Gord, I'll see if I can shoot some new QA pictures - it's tough though, because they act like a bunch of loudmouthed school kids: always out in the open, but as soon as I get close, they all dart off to safety...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that pleco looks nothing like miine god i shall never figure out what it is =\


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syd said:


> that pleco looks nothing like miine god i shall never figure out what it is =\
> [snapback]798674[/snapback]​


As of now, there are more than known 500 species of suckermouth catfish, and new ones are discovered every month - plenty to choose from, I'd say








If you want more certainty about your pleco's ID, post up some pics, so we can give it a try.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Very nice pleco, but where are your royal and three beacon pleco.
Chouin


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice plecos man..


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

alrite ima catch it and take a pic 2morow it does nothin but hide. i hate it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Chouin said:


> Very nice pleco, but where are your royal and three beacon pleco.
> Chouin
> [snapback]798890[/snapback]​


Thanks








I don't have new pics of those guys yet: I've been a bit lazy with the digicam lately.
But here are a few of the most recent pics:



























Queen Arabesque









L020









And the Three Beacon (kinda crappy pic, but still - he's a beauty







)


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pics! (especially that Queen Arabesque







)







Whats next on the pleco wanted list?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

Queen Arabesque-thats mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam jonas those guys look great


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have to admit they are pretty cool looking .
It's nice to see different plecos.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I have to admit they are pretty cool looking .
> It's nice to see different plecos.
> [snapback]801085[/snapback]​


Too bad the pretty ones crap just as much as your average common pleco - it's almost the same as a drop-dead gorgeous girl that farts he guts out all of a sudden...









syd: good to hear you found out the ID of your pleco









Gord: the next one is a 1" Leopard Pleco I found today. I don't really have anymore room for more fish, but for just 10 bucks I had to take him home with me...







Now I need a new tank first before I can get more - I really hope my LFS stops offering pleco's now, as I'm a terribly compulsive buyer...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

All Your plecos are hot.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea im happy 2 of found it. i dont wanna disturb mine to take pics but im sure thats it. i just bought sinking algae wafers for it 2day.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syd said:


> yea im happy 2 of found it. i dont wanna disturb mine to take pics but im sure thats it. i just bought sinking algae wafers for it 2day.
> [snapback]801376[/snapback]​


The Queen Arabesque is mainly a meat-eater: also look for some carnivore pellets, blood worms, mosquito larvae, krill, and give him a piece of shrimp from time to time - he'll appeciate it!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Gord: the next one is a 1" Leopard Pleco I found today. I don't really have anymore room for more fish, but for just 10 bucks I had to take him home with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice addition







Thats a really good price on that Leopard Pleco







One of the lfs has one a little bit bigger for $49.99 Cdn.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

damn very nice plecos, i bet you have a lot of crap to clean up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very very nice plecos. How much do they eat?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank you Judazzz for the pic,
Very nice pleco.
Like said red eyes, yhey sell those pleco for 50$ over here, one of the next pleco I will have to buy 
Good luck with the new one








Chouin


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i just seen my pleco for like the 1st time up close he has barbs on his mouth


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks again, guys









They're indeed a very messy bunch: cleaning means 2 or 3 gravel vacs plus water changes weekly (on average 15-20% per time).
They are fed almost every day, usually a couple of algae tabs or salad shrimp, sometimes krill, blood worms or mosquito larvae.

Syd: if your fish indeed has barbs, I highly doubt it's a pleco...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

LMAO man they are like modified wiskers on his suction cup mouth. only 2 of them


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Very nice collection. I used to have quite a few of the same ones. I have always been very partial to the L. joselimai (L-264). I guess that and the leopardus are my favorites among the L numbers.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I have to admit they are pretty cool looking .
> It's nice to see different plecos.
> [snapback]801085[/snapback]​










look who is buying a pleco soon, lol awesome pics Jonas


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

first of all







nice pics and great plecos that u have there, i bought a royal pleco and my mistake was to put it in my rbp tank







everyone knows what happend next...but i want to get this vampire pleco, is about 10" long and just put it in a separate tank :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

duende_df said:


> first of all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your Royal, mate








A bit of luck is really necessary, that's for sure - it's a matter of "so far so good" in my case, but I wouldn't be surprised to see some of them disappear or dead in the future. Occupational risk, I'd say, but I'm willing to take it...

They had a 2" Vampire Pleco at my lfs too, but I have no more room available for extra fish: as far as both tank space and filtration capacity go, I think I'm at my max right now.
A 10-incher must be quite a sight, and quite rare: if you have the room and money, I'd definitely go for it! Feed him a meaty diet (Vampires are carnivores), give him a few good hiding places, and he should be ok. In fact, if you get him a tank of his own, I'd look for more and try breeding them!

Clay: the Sultan is one of my favorites ones too (and the largest one in my collection), but he's terribly secretive and and only active at night - I can see him during day time, but I've yet to see him move or eat.
I've had the Leopard for just a few days, so it's too soon so say how he's like...

Thanks once more for your kind words, gentlemen


----------

